# Anyone have any good Christian computer background pictures?



## Fergy (Dec 9, 2004)

Like pictures of significant historical events, pictures of Bibles, etc. What do you have?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 9, 2004)

Try one of these.

On a side note, Jonathan, please see the "Signature Requirements" link at the bottom of my signature.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a good Christian computer. It accepted Jesus into it's hard drive at computer camp last year and.... oh, .... background pictures. Sorry, I didn't read the whole line. I don't have any, but welcome Fergy.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 9, 2004)

I've got a whole disk full of 18th century black and white woodcut illustrations of Bible scenes but I don't know how to get 'em to you...or on my avatar for that matter. I tried to post an image several weeks ago but failed miserably in my first attempt and then gave up (till a later time).


----------



## Peter (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I have a good Christian computer. It accepted Jesus into it's hard drive at computer camp last year and.... oh, .... background pictures. Sorry, I didn't read the whole line. I don't have any, but welcome Fergy.



 Reminds me of the processor logo "intel inside" but insead it says "Jesus inside."


----------

